# Dom DeLuise



## MA-Caver (May 5, 2009)

This man was the source of many moments of gut busting laughter and wonderful quotable lines 
Dom: "...What the hell are you doing! This is a closed set!" 
Slim Pickens: "I'm working for Mel Brooks" (and draws back a fist)
Dom: "Not in the face!!!" (punched in the gut)...(weakly) "thank you..." 

RIP Dom :asian: 



> *Dom DeLuise, actor, comedian and chef, dies at 75*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## celtic_crippler (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (May 5, 2009)

I laughed until I cried at some of his work.  Thanks for the laff break now and again, Dom. God bless ya. :asian:


----------



## jks9199 (May 5, 2009)

He'll be missed...  Few people seemed to bring such joy to everything they did.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 5, 2009)

An enduring talent. :asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 5, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## bluekey88 (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## matt.m (May 5, 2009)

Man that guy is great.  Truly a comic genius and legend.


----------



## stickarts (May 5, 2009)

He was great.


----------



## MJS (May 6, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (May 6, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (May 6, 2009)

He will be missed such a wonderful and thoughtful man


----------



## Drac (May 6, 2009)

R.I.P Sir...

Here is a TRUE story...A buddy of mine worked at the Cleveland Playhouse..Mr. DeLuise was appearing there and was being shown by one of the owners..As they were approching him for an introduction he suddenly doubled over in laughter..When the owner asked him "What's so dammed funny?". All he could get out was " Silent Movie, the Coke machine"..At that point Mr. DeLuise started laughing as hard as my bud..They both wound up on the floor laughing until they cried...


----------



## arnisador (May 6, 2009)

.


----------



## ShelleyK (May 6, 2009)

Thought you all might like to remember him in better days!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 9, 2009)

RIP to an incredibly funny man.


----------



## searcher (May 17, 2009)

.


----------

